# Space Above And Beyond Space Cargo Ship - ISSCV



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Also working on this one to, 7" long.
Should have it ready for molds soon.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Nice! I loved that show... great subject!


----------

